# Print Head for Epson F2000



## DSuper8 (Jul 26, 2015)

I have an Epson F2000. I'm a one (woman) shop. As of yesterday my whites have stopped printing. I have been trying to fix it on my own, but with no luck. I've only had my F2000 for 14 months, have done all maintenance required, worked with good humidity, etc. I'm waiting on a repair tech to give me a quote, but in the meantime am in need of help. Depending on how much the repair will be, I may be forced to just sell the machine. I don't do high volume like some print shops. How hard is it to sell? Is there anyway to repair myself? Is there anyone in the Kansas City Missouri area that could help me? I still owe on the machine, so this will financially crush me. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

